# Power Query - Hyperlink to file



## DaveyD (Jul 15, 2019)

I have a power query setup that imports tables from all excel files in a folder.
Is it possible to have a column that contains a link to the original excel file?

[I have this working in a regular excel table using the hyperlink  function (which uses the customer name to get to the correct file). Now I  want to convert that table to a power query table which makes  automation much easier!]

Is it possible to get this automated with power query in any way?

Thanks,
David


----------



## sandy666 (Jul 15, 2019)

PowerQuery doesn't support links - result will be text always


----------



## DaveyD (Jul 15, 2019)

Ok, thank you
Is there any workaround?

In any case, a "No" is better than more hours wasted on trying...


----------



## sandy666 (Jul 15, 2019)

if the result of Query will be loaded into the sheet - it's possible but remeber that if you refresh your result (query)-table you will lost hyperlink.

you can use: =HYPERLINK("link_location")
1. add prefix: =HYPERLINK("
2. add suffix: ")
3. load to the sheet
4. replace = with = (yes this is the same equal sign)
and you'll get hyperlink but as I said above, each refresh remove hyperlink and you need repeat replace = to =


----------



## sandy666 (Jul 15, 2019)

I forgot: link_location: full path\filename


----------



## DaveyD (Jul 15, 2019)

Thanks - this worked for me.
I created a button that runs a function to refresh the query and replace the = sign
Works perfectly!
Thanks


----------



## sandy666 (Jul 16, 2019)

You are welcome

Have a nice day


----------

